# Fiadh's Debut



## Cas_H (Mar 1, 2019)

Fiadh had her conformation debut this past weekend at two days of UKC shows in Maine. I could not be prouder of this puppy, even though she was in season she handled the whole weekend like she'd done it a million times and on Sunday she even had a dog go after her in the ring (no contact was made and I got between them) and it didn't even phase her. She also stayed in a hotel for the first time, and got to see the ocean as well as work as a service dog in training when my dad and I went out to dinner. Fiadh ended up taking home 4 First in Class, 4 Best Female, and 2 Best of Breed ribbons as well as 60 points towards her UKC Championship.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great job, it's cute she makes you sit like a dog in the first photo.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Congratulations! to both of you, Cas and Fiadh. I saw this notification on Von Cluskey German Shepherds' facebook page but do not have an account so couldn't respond there. I have been keeping an eye out hoping you would report on this success here as well. We met Roxie at Tonya's stables and were struck by her beauty. Also met Fiadh's full brother, Firro. Again, very handsome. To see "form meeting function" as represented in Fiadh's skills, service and conformation, is wonderful to see. Good luck to you both in the future.


----------

